# HP Compaq Desktop drivers



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi

I have HP Compaq Desktop PC and i can't determine it's Model, i tried a lot of ways to get the model and i couldn't i saw a sticker that it seems to be removed i think it was holding the model, also i tried to open the case and searching for any kind of product name or anything i couldn't find it.

and the Ethernet Controller driver is missing too so i can't access to internet, so is there's any offline tool i can determine with it the parts models or something.

the drivers that i need is ( VGA, Audio, and LAN).
Thanks


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Sure instructions are listed below.

Click start>run now type msinfo32>click OK one of the first seven specs listed should be your model.


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks MikenandezNST really helpful advice i got confused a little by the drivers page in the HP website 

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...6713&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093#11394

but i think i downloaded the important drivers i will be back with a feedback.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Glad to be of assistance, please let us know if you are all fixed and after you can mark this thread as solved.


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

the problem is kind of solved i still don't know which Lan driver is the correct one... I tried one of them but it didn't work do i have to download them all and test them so i know that's all other that the problem is solved with thanks.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Did you install the chipset driver first?

Open the side of pc and look for the network chip, should say on it what it is.


----------

